# Anyone have this rhinestone system??



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there anyone who has this rhinestone system? Or maybe knows how it compares to others?
Bling It Rhinestone System by Ryonet
It can be purchased with a Graphtec 15" cutter.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

That is the graphtec software with a craftrobo pro...


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ryonet's system just hit the market like 2 days ago so I doubt anyone has is yet. But many may have the features like the same software and the cutter he is offering with the system.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Bling !t Biz.com, Iron On Rhinestone Transfer Systems, Rhinestone Shirts


----------

